# Press a print-pad printer



## sportdecals4u (Jan 16, 2009)

Is anyone currently using the PRESS A PRINT pad printer? bought a used one & now the company wants $10,000.00 to purchase anything from them. need help getting started with the system


----------



## jen106 (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you have the video instructions?


----------



## sportdecals4u (Jan 16, 2009)

no, i got a book- but she must haved spilled something on it- pages were all matted together. we called the company prior to me purchasing this, it was not going to be a problem transferring the membership- they were just going to add me to her membership. Then i purchased it- & then the company said they didnt say anything like that


----------



## sportdecals4u (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for asking


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Lots of videos on Youtube.....

Everything you need for a Press A Print can be bought elsewhere.....All American Manufacturing & Supply Co. | Equipment and supplies for all your printing needs. has lots of supplies and experience....


----------



## sportdecals4u (Jan 16, 2009)

THANKS- I've tried you tube- not much luck. Thanks i will call them & check about inks & what inks go on what materials


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

sportdecals4u said:


> Is anyone currently using the PRESS A PRINT pad printer? bought a used one & now the company wants $10,000.00 to purchase anything from them. need help getting started with the system


you shouldn't need to buy anything from them directly. There are tons of these for sale on e bay or craigslist, maybe they will sell some of their parts or inventory once they realize they can't sell it for what they think it's worth or for what it cost them.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

Please don't give Press a Print any money. You don't need them. Marabu Printing Inks has spec sheets on what to use where. There are many places to get what you need. Just Google pad printing supplies. I use Reisch & Assoc. at www.reischpad.com very helpful people. Inkcups.com is also a good choice.


----------



## jen106 (Jul 7, 2009)

I use Printa for all my supplies for my PAP screen printer. They also have a DVD for $45 for their pad printing system, which I'm guessing is similar. I also bought a used PAP pad printer and some of the instructional videos were missing. The manual is very vague, even when the pages aren't stuck together.  I haven't bought the DVD yet...I'm doing enough with the screen printing, but when I get some down time I'd like to learn it.

PAP will not transfer their instructions or support. You have to buy it, and as you found out, it's VERY expensive to do so.


----------



## EricTheRed (Sep 30, 2010)

I just got a Press-A-Print QM-5 or whatever version 5. I need the doctor blades and the cliche hold down bar. Otherwise I have everything. I'd also like to know if anyone has a cross reference chart for PAP inks to another vendor's. I know what Printa uses, but I'd like to have a PAP equivalent.

Thanks Eric

P.S. I emailed the other pad printing ink suppliers, and none of them have this cross reference chart or know what PAP uses.


----------



## BigFrogT (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm new to this forum, but found the same thing, PAP is expensive .... Printa is more reasonable with prices but there are many options out there less expensive than either of the two. The supply houses are very helpful answering questions as to what you need for your specific application. don't be afraid to find a supplier and ask a lot of questions, they want to answer your questions and provide good service as to get repeat business.


----------



## tonytw (Nov 20, 2006)

I just purchased a used Press A Print, I called for supplies they want $5,000 dollars to join me in with them to buy supplies, Yea, I been in business 41 years and never heard of such a demand, I will buy my supplies else where, I do have the instruction videos and books, excited about the machine, hope to get it going shortly


----------



## EricTheRed (Sep 30, 2010)

tonytw said:


> I just purchased a used Press A Print, I called for supplies they want $5,000 dollars to join me in with them to buy supplies, Yea, I been in business 41 years and never heard of such a demand, I will buy my supplies else where, I do have the instruction videos and books, excited about the machine, hope to get it going shortly


You don't need PAP inks. They are really stupid. The company had been sold twice and now is owned by Fred and Ted. Basically, you need to know what you are going to print on. Then use Google to find Pad Printing Ink. Email the company and you will start to build a list of inks.

Anyone who has found inks that are equivalent should post them here. Once guy that printed with the PAP told me that, even as a distributor, PAP inks are expensive. PAP buy's there ink from other companies, they do not make their own.

Then only thing is that the PAP system is open cup so you may need a little more thinner to keep it from drying out on the plate and ... make sure you flood the plate (image area) after each pick-up of ink.

This added step is why PAP is so slow. I own two Printa Systems Pad Printers and one PAP. The PAP prints WAY slower.

Eric


----------



## PrintAMore (Jan 7, 2014)

sportdecals4u said:


> Thanks for asking


No there is NOT tons of videos on youtube .. there are 2 and both made by the same press a print people


----------



## Sulp (Dec 7, 2010)

Stay far away from PAP. They are a complete joke. You do not need to buy anything from them. There are a million other suppliers out that actually know the business and and have a much superior product.


----------

